# Dhea



## keethytheseeker (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anybody had any experience with the drug DHEA?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Drug? hhhhmmmm. It is not classified as a drug. I buy mine from GNC.

You can search T-Nation about DHEA.

I only take DHEA when I am lifting heavy and often.

Taking too much is a big mistake. You can get your levels checked BTW.

Men under 35 should not be taking this IMO and typically it is taken by men over 50.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

What exactly are you looking for, Kathy?

I take 50 daily, though I increase to 100 when I'm seriously training. Right now I'm training for a half marathon and find it helps.

The sexual effects are a plus, as well.

Do you have specific questions?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Never used DHEA , but I heard it available as a nutritional supplement.
I know that people use it for various reasons.
It effectiveness depends on what you are using it for or against 
[ in some cases ]


----------



## MysticMouse (Dec 17, 2012)

DHEA is a hormone precursor. It can become estrogen or testosterone. If you are taking it you should also do something that encourages your body to use it for testosterone. Also you should cycle on and off so that your body doiesn't get used to having excess from an external source which will cause your body to reduce it's own production.


----------



## keethytheseeker (Dec 1, 2012)

41362 said:


> What exactly are you looking for, Kathy?
> 
> I take 50 daily, though I increase to 100 when I'm seriously training. Right now I'm training for a half marathon and find it helps.
> 
> ...


It's Keeth. I'm male, in his 60s. I'm looking for a way to make my wife and I more sexually compatible. She has a low sex drive whereas I have always had a high sex drive although somewhat reduced of late.


----------



## phlliphethe (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm seriously training. Right now I'm training for a half marathon and find it helps.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

keethytheseeker said:


> It's Keeth. I'm male, in his 60s. I'm looking for a way to make my wife and I more sexually compatible. She has a low sex drive whereas I have always had a high sex drive although somewhat reduced of late.


See a doctor. Don't play around.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do a google search for "progesterone sex drive". It's a hormone that helps to increase sex drive for women. It also helps with a lot of issues related to menopause.

There are creams available in stores like wild oats that have progesterone.


----------



## Naomi22 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am really interested in learnin about this too as someone just sggested it could help my hsband with his ED.

Anyone here used it to help with ED or low libido in a man?
also, in a google search one site said that if one takes it in pill form it goes directly to the liver and kidneys and doesn't get into the blood stream and it is better applied as a cream.

Is this true?

Also, is this a new thing that has yet to be fully researched or has it been around for a while?

Also, if my husband wanted to go on it should he check with his doctor first?

Are there side effects?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Naomi22 said:


> I am really interested in learnin about this too as someone just sggested it could help my hsband with his ED.
> 
> Anyone here used it to help with ED or low libido in a man?
> also, in a google search one site said that if one takes it in pill form it goes directly to the liver and kidneys and doesn't get into the blood stream and it is better applied as a cream.
> ...


It's been around for a long time. I've knows about it for at least 20 years.

Sure ask his doctor. But the doctor might get upset because he already prescribed hormone replacement to your husband. So just keep that in mind. Plus a lot of docs have zero training in supplements.

I've used female hormones like progesterone and plant based estrogens in the cream forms. They work very well. During the onset of menopause I used them to stop hot flashes. They worked.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

My apologies for mis-reading your screen name.

Please consult a doctor


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

i am on it and have been for a couple of years. i work with a doctor who prescribes bio-identical hormones. She tested my different hormone levels and also looked at all my symptoms before putting me on the hormones. She re-checks them every 6 months. It took me almost a year of adjusting and readjusting to get my hormones balanced at a good level for me. I take one 75mg DHEA pill a day. I also use an estrogen patch and progesterone creme - all bio-identically formulated. I can't tell you if they increase my drive as it was already pretty high. However, I was having problems reaching orgasms and had clit desensitization that developed when I hit menopause. The hormones have helped that issue and all others immensely, although not 100% back to where it was before.

I would not use any hormone on your own without working with a doctor who checks the levels first and re-checks them regularly.


----------

